# Warning about a Teeth-Whitening scam online



## xbrookecorex (Mar 19, 2009)

Here's a site that talks about this as a well-known internet scam, if you want to read more,the people's comments explain a lot: 

Online Teeth Whitening Scams - Teeth Whitening Articles


----------



## ashleyisawesome (Mar 19, 2009)

Hey Brooke! Yeah, I saw your post on twitter about this. Sorry this happened to you. It's really crappy when people take advantage of people. Blah.


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 20, 2009)

This is kind of on topic but if you want a really good teeth whitener try the new Crest Advance White Strips.  I have been using them for two weeks and the results are pretty awesome!


----------



## xbrookecorex (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_This is kind of on topic but if you want a really good teeth whitener try the new Crest Advance White Strips.  I have been using them for two weeks and the results are pretty awesome!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The Advance Seal ones?? I actually just bought those based on so many good reviews online, haven't started using them yet but yay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks!


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xbrookecorex* 

 
_The Advance Seal ones?? I actually just bought those based on so many good reviews online, haven't started using them yet but yay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks!_

 
Yep those are the ones!  They are awesome and they do really stick.  In fact they are a bit tough to take off.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Mar 20, 2009)

OMG! On that link it says that the woman is from Zirl, Tirol. Tirol is a state of Austria. My state and Zirl is just a hop, skip and a jump from my house.


----------



## abbyquack (Mar 20, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Brooke! I hattteeeee all the scams online, it makes me so mad! I hope it gets straightened out. Not cool at all. But I totally don't blame you for wanting to whiten your teeth, b/c I'm feeling a little self-concious about mine right now. They are so grossss and yellow! lol.


----------



## MACLovin (Mar 20, 2009)

Aaah! I was just looking at that yesterday and thought to myself.. this seems kind of shady.. I read their entire trial period/return policy and all the fine print and it looked like one of those shitty scams where if you don't have it back to them within the 14 days (which includes transit time btw) they enroll you in the auto-shipments and charge your card on a regular basis.. sounds like a nightmare. 

I never buy gimmicky crap I see in ad banners or infomercials, because I just don't trust them.. but a good site to look at is INFOMERCIAL SCAMS.COM – Consumer infomercial reports, reviews & complaints online  ..it details all the dirty billing practices and horrible experiences people have with certain companies. 

Sorry you had a crappy experience.


----------



## jeff2009 (Feb 1, 2010)

[FONT=&quot]There are many options available in the market for teeth whitening that meets your needs,[/FONT][FONT=&quot] they freshen breath and help us to reduce dental plaque and gum disease[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. But i would recommend you to purchase it from Gosmile.com, As GO SMiLE's Two-Step Smile Program is the fast, easy, totally modern way to whiten your teeth and keep them white! Forget those messy, time-consuming, and uncomfortable strips and trays. An ideal solution to get white teeth for those with busy schedules. I have used this best teeth whitening system earlier and got amazing results.[/FONT]


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 7, 2010)

This is very interesting, thank you.
Edit: The Better Business Bureau has a good say in this too, I found their article through your link's link.

http://www.bbb.org/us/article/teeth-...rs-faces-12759


----------



## Kayteuk (Feb 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jeff2009* 

 
_[FONT=&quot]There are many options available in the market for teeth whitening that meets your needs,[/FONT][FONT=&quot] they freshen breath and help us to reduce dental plaque and gum disease[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. But i would recommend you to purchase it from Gosmile.com, As GO SMiLE's Two-Step Smile Program is the fast, easy, totally modern way to whiten your teeth and keep them white! Forget those messy, time-consuming, and uncomfortable strips and trays. An ideal solution to get white teeth for those with busy schedules. I have used this best teeth whitening system earlier and got amazing results.[/FONT]_

 
Errrr.... Advertising much?


----------

